# DNP- Diabetes and as a precursor to a bulk



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hey guys

This point has obviously been discussed regularly on the board, by people who most certainly seem to be far smarter than I am.

But I didnt see any specific thread titles and I figured it would be a good title to generate some clicks via google etc.

Basically we are all aware of the studies where DNP has greatly reduced fasted BG in both rats (Cured their diabetes) and done in women, where it significantly lowered their fasted BG by a crazy amount (In some cases 60%)

Cliff notes (Containing the Yale research into rats)








						Does deadly diet drug DNP defeat diabetes? | Nursing Times
					

The banned weight loss drug looked effective and safe when given in a modified form to rats bred to have diabetes.The potential benefits of DNP surfaced




					www.nursingtimes.net
				




and The paper on using DNP to lower womens fasted BG.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2026688/?page=2

So why else do I mention it?
Well, the single greatest 2 weeks of strength and mass gain in my life (Including when I was in my twenties and training 4 hours a day) was post DNP
(Obviously a decent bit of this was refeeding after I had been in a caloric deficit for a little while)

Heres where my interest is piqued.
Basically for a relativly healthy bodybuilder/Powerlifter, it's going to drastically increase your insulin sensitivity
Which is obviously awesome for our lifestyle and respective sports.

For the BIGGER boys, it's a health benefit.
We all know the big boys are pushing the Slin and GH hard these days.
I've been guilty of running GH for a tad longer than I should.. and when i did, my BG started to creep up.
I ran DNP and started going Hypo after my run, really had to force the food, which led to a bulk lol

I guess what I'm kinda ranting at is...
DNP is definitly not a one trick pony!
It is a multi faceted tool in our collective toolbox
Even low dose 100mg-200mg can be extremely beneficial given the circumstances are correct.

I'm currently running 200mg a day in a caloric deficit with a balanced Macro diet

Cant wait for my bulk to begin just after contest day!

Cheers Ladies/Gentlemen and thanks for listening to my rant lol


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 23, 2021)

Yes, its use is very suitable for regulating insulin sensitivity, it works too well, it should be in the toolbox of athletes who push food in massive calories and are abusing GH.


----------



## In2Deep (Oct 23, 2021)

I wouldnt say it cured my type 2 diabetes but 4 years ago I did two DNP runs and my A1C dropped to 5.2 which was low enough to stop taking the metformin. A1C currently 5.7 and I am still not taking metformin.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2021)

I believe @metsfan4life is type 1 and has a wealth of experience with DNP. I'd be curious to hear his thoughts on this topic.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

In2Deep said:


> I wouldnt say it cured my type 2 diabetes but 4 years ago I did two DNP runs and my A1C dropped to 5.2 which was low enough to stop taking the metformin. A1C currently 5.7 and I am still not taking metformin.



That's great to hear
congrats bro


TODAY said:


> I believe @metsfan4life is type 1 and has a wealth of experience with DNP. I'd be curious to hear his thoughts on this topic.



Would be awesome
It's easy enough for me to sit here and spout off about topics, but legit info from real experience is paramount IMHO


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's great to hear
> congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case, then it's crazy that dnp is illegal.  Many legal things in high doses will kill you, but they don't offer the same positive effects as dnp.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

Yeah there was a study a while back, I’m on my phone so don’t have it but was basically a DNP-Xr that was given to see how a very very low dose of DNp that’s going to release slowly would effect the overall glucose levels of type 2 diabetics. 

I can for one say that while I am on DNp, my sugar tanks! I use Gh but I don’t always use DNp but during the times that I do run a cycle with Dnp, my sugars are a lot more stable. From personal experience, it can be a roller coaster while on DNp bc it will rank my BG and I have to eat glucose tabs to bring it up…well that in turn ramps up the sweating and DNp effects and causes it to use the sugar and drops it back down. That’s just some first hand experience 

As far as it curing type 2, I’m not sure a few cycles would be the reason it would cause it to go away but more so DNp can also cause tou to watch how your body works, hone in your diet, training, life style. But, it’s certainly going to be getting your uptake increased so in combination, I think it’s got a good background to it. I have run a low dose (for me) of 200mg EOD for 2mo and found no issues with Bg even with lower usage of insulin. I do wish they extended the Xr study and put it more into fruition


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> That's great to hear
> congrats bro
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, mets is an excellent resource for this stuff.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> If that's the case, then it's crazy that dnp is illegal.  Many legal things in high doses will kill you, but they don't offer the same positive effects as dnp.



Anything in moderation I suppose?
I mean, cigarettes can cause some.weight loss too.
IMHO DNP, (If all the research plans out) should be a prescription drug.

But we all know the general population doesnt bother to do research or understand their compounds... they also dont monitor sides... nutrition etc.. like guys here do.

So its definitly dangerous for the average person, but like anything, eith discipline and knowledge can be great.... much like Test (The King of Compounds) is.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah there was a study a while back, I’m on my phone so don’t have it but was basically a DNP-Xr that was given to see how a very very low dose of DNp that’s going to release slowly would effect the overall glucose levels of type 2 diabetics.
> 
> I can for one say that while I am on DNp, my sugar tanks! I use Gh but I don’t always use DNp but during the times that I do run a cycle with Dnp, my sugars are a lot more stable. From personal experience, it can be a roller coaster while on DNp bc it will rank my BG and I have to eat glucose tabs to bring it up…well that in turn ramps up the sweating and DNp effects and causes it to use the sugar and drops it back down. That’s just some first hand experience
> 
> As far as it curing type 2, I’m not sure a few cycles would be the reason it would cause it to go away but more so DNp can also cause tou to watch how your body works, hone in your diet, training, life style. But, it’s certainly going to be getting your uptake increased so in combination, I think it’s got a good background to it. I have run a low dose (for me) of 200mg EOD for 2mo and found no issues with Bg even with lower usage of insulin. I do wish they extended the Xr study and put it more into fruition



Despite not being Diabetic, 
My BG tanks too when I use DNP (Maybe because I combine it with 150mg Tren to maintain mass)
Tren also drops my BG, but I'm not sure why.

I agree, would be great to extend the study and really dig into the details

There are so many studies I wish Pharma would speed up on.. and DNP is one of my top 3 that I wish would get further review (2nd place being LGD as a Prostate agonist) 

Thanks for the info, appreciate it


----------



## TODAY (Oct 23, 2021)

It's worth noting that any loss of adipose tissue will have a major impact of insulin sensitivity in most individuals. I wonder how much of DNPs ability to improve BG is dependent upon fat oxidation as opposed to some other chemical mechanism


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Anything in moderation I suppose?
> I mean, cigarettes can cause some.weight loss too.
> IMHO DNP, (If all the research plans out) should be a prescription drug.
> 
> ...


I heard that in addition to the blood sugar levels we are speaking of, I think they said that dnp was effective in the battle of some cancers.

Anyone give meldonium a try?  It was the banned supplement used by Maria Sharapova for many years.  It works by burning energy through attacking glucose.  Unfortunate it does this by shutting down l-carnitine, so I wouldn't use it with dnp.  But it's another item worth checking out if diabetes is an issue.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> If that's the case, then it's crazy that dnp is illegal.  Many legal things in high doses will kill you, but they don't offer the same positive effects as dnp.


It’s more along the lines bc DNP is product that isn’t supposed to be ingested. It’s a poison so that reason alone would be a huge obstacle to be able to put into the market for health issues. I know that there are many issues with some things we have in medical use but they are typically in high degree circumstances. Insulin, metformin are far less harmful and regulate diabetes so for them to start issuing a poison for a well maintained formulation would be difficult barrier


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Despite not being Diabetic,
> My BG tanks too when I use DNP (Maybe because I combine it with 150mg Tren to maintain mass)
> Tren also drops my BG, but I'm not sure why.
> 
> ...


I’ll see if I can pull up the study on it. I believe it was a Yale research


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

Reversing key precursors to diabetes
					

Yale researchers have found a way to disrupt the biological underpinnings of disorders that predispose a person to type 2 diabetes (T2D), raising the




					medicine.yale.edu
				









						Banned Weight-Loss Drug Repurposed for Diabetes – Yale Scientific Magazine
					






					www.yalescientific.org
				












						Controlled-release mitochondrial protonophore reverses diabetes and steatohepatitis in rats - PubMed
					

Nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD) is a major factor in the pathogenesis of type 2 diabetes (T2D) and nonalcoholic steatohepatitis (NASH). The mitochondrial protonophore 2,4 dinitrophenol (DNP) has beneficial effects on NAFLD, insulin resistance, and obesity in preclinical models but is...




					pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

Pretty good reads on low context on first 2. More details on pubmed obviously


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> It’s more along the lines bc DNP is product that isn’t supposed to be ingested. It’s a poison so that reason alone would be a huge obstacle to be able to put into the market for health issues. I know that there are many issues with some things we have in medical use but they are typically in high degree circumstances. Insulin, metformin are far less harmful and regulate diabetes so for them to start issuing a poison for a well maintained formulation would be difficult barrier


I see what you're saying.  But it's an interesting line between what they decide to label as poison.  It's weird how that child actor recently committed suicide via sodium nitrate bought off of Amazon.  That's not technically poison.  I think anti freeze makes sense to label as a poison, as it really has no health benefits.  But as far as dnp is concerned, I guess I been poisoning myself for over a month now.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Oct 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I see what you're saying.  But it's an interesting line between what they decide to label as poison.  It's weird how that child actor recently committed suicide via sodium nitrate bought off of Amazon.  That's not technically poison.  I think anti freeze makes sense to label as a poison, as it really has no health benefits.  But as far as dnp is concerned, I guess I been poisoning myself for over a month now.



The caloric deficit I run with DNP makes me feel far worse than the actual compound itself to be honest


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 23, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> I see what you're saying.  But it's an interesting line between what they decide to label as poison.  It's weird how that child actor recently committed suicide via sodium nitrate bought off of Amazon.  That's not technically poison.  I think anti freeze makes sense to label as a poison, as it really has no health benefits.  But as far as dnp is concerned, I guess I been poisoning myself for over a month now.


yeah you can almost kills yourself on just about anything out there. DNP is explosive and thats going to be a big turn off for being able to be used for human consumption. powder, dust, etc can explode with heat and thats going to have a hard time being able to be "approved". i mean DNP is like 80% or something compared to TNT as far as explosives.


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 23, 2021)

This may be an extremely dumb idea, but now I'm interested to toss one capsule into a fire pit.


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 24, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> This may be an extremely dumb idea, but now I'm interested to toss one capsule into a fire pit.


its not going to explode, it will just flare up. theres a video somewhere on youtube with dnp match test


----------



## flenser (Oct 24, 2021)

Yikes, I just looked up the molecule: HOC6H3(NO2)2  That a lot of hydrogen and oxygen in one molecule. I need to be more careful with my farts when I'm on the stuff.


----------

